# abandon ship



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder if this is a case of a man seeing the light, or simply a rat abandoning ship? I think we will see more of this in the future. Many will simply be people more loyal to themselves than the democrat party. They will not survive back home in the next election as a democrat after the damage they have done in Washington.



> Ala. Dem defects to GOP over health care, policy
> Dec 22, 4:23 PM (ET)
> 
> By JAY REEVES
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe he is sick of all the shady crap Reid is doing to get this healthcare votes......ie Nebraska, Lousiana, Nevada, etc. All the deals getting made so some states get extra funding or different benefits. This is just BS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On Fair and Balanced FOX  that was what he said made him change to the republican party. I hope that's true. Now if Conrad or Pomeroy changed to republican I know they would be doing it simply to save their behind. If Dorgan changed it could leave me wondering, but only slightly.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I would be worried they would change now to get re-elected and then change back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

redlabel said:


> I would be worried they would change now to get re-elected and then change back.


Good point. I don't think any of them can be trusted.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a idea, send your senator a "Tar and Feather" invitation to the next Tea Party Patriot meeting. I don't photo shop, but changing the word Drug with "legislative" would be fitting.








Tell them you will supply the TAR AND FEATHERS!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nelson of Nebraska was a whore, he whored out for Medicaid funding and set a dangerous to-be constitutionally challenged precedent, which has a lot of other senators ******...then Reid said he was a good negotiator, if the other senators didn't get something, that was their fault.....well, i guess going forward every dem senator will need special treatment to secure their votes? whores.....all whores.......no,they are prostitutes, whores do it for fun, prostitutes do it as business. :eyeroll:

write your "prostitute" and tell him how you feel....... uke:


----------

